
Sweden's highest peak is not the highest anymore - Tomte
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/sweden-highest-mountain-climate-change-intl-scli-trnd-travel/index.html
======
irrational
TIL - Sweden does not have very tall mountains. For some reason I envisioned
the Scandinavian countries as being very mountainous, which is my mind means
at least 3-4,000 meters.

~~~
jnurmine
No, mountains are not very tall in Scandinavia, but remember that the treeline
in Sweden is generally at about 700 to 1100 meters (ca. 2300 feet to 3600
feet).

The high altitudes at the fells are windy, rocky and cold (and rainy). And the
valleys between them full of bugs during the summer.

But it's very pretty there up north.

------
Const-me
Similar happened here once.

For a century, people thought the mt. Bobotov Kuk is the highest in
Montenegro. We even have a huge national park around it.

Then one geography teacher with small group of students actually climbed the
other one, Zla Kolata, measured height, and concluded it's like 10m taller.

------
benatkin
Good thing nobody uses paper encyclopedias or almanacs anymore. Wikipedians
are already addressing it:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Kebnekaise#Height_Update_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Kebnekaise#Height_Update_11_September_2019)

